# Chicken talk, for all things chicken



## Noisy_minor

Well i thought id start a chicken thread as cindy said for every one to disguss there chicken stories. so ill start by introducing our three lovely hens. Paris Hilton, Schpelle Corby and Pauline Hanson. we named them after famous prisoners because my dad made there coop out of old security bars we pulled out of a shop front so it looks like a chicken prison. ill get some pics up soon so it makes more sence lol. 


I thought it might be a good idea, to add some good chicken links in this thread for any new comers that may stumble apon our chicken chit chat.

So if anyone finds, or knows any good web sites, let me know ill add them to this post so there all togather and easy to understand.

*Battery hen rehoming organisations:*

http://www.bhwt.org.uk/
http://chickenrescue.net.nz/


----------



## Charis

This is a pretty good forum with some caring folks.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/index.php

My very first chicken was Matilda. I never intended to bring home a chicken...through circumstances, it just worked out that way.
I had gone to the feed store late on a Saturday afternoon because I was nearly out of food for my Muscovites. Close to closing, the place was full of customers and there was a long line. The end of the line happened to be right in front of a cage with what appeared to be three adult chickens. Of course I started talking to them and of course they answered. My son was with me and he was quite small at the time. I don't think he had ever seen a chicken close up and he was mesmerized.
We spent a lot of time looking at the chickens and the line of customers dwindled and it was my turn. I asked the owner of the feed store about the chickens and as he told me the story, he opened the door to the cage and the white one jumped on my shoulder.
What he told me was that earlier in the day, a little boy brought them in because his dad had told him they had become too big for their house and they were too messy. He had traded the feed store all three chickens for a kitten.
The white one, I was told,would be ready for the frying pan in about two weeks. The white one was on my shoulder and she was very sweet. I was horrified she was being sold as food and put up quite a verbal ruckus not in a mean way because that's hard for me to do but I tried reasoning with him...giving him other options. As a result and as I was walking out the door, he called me back and told me I could just have her.
Since, I have deeply regretted not taking all three so she could have been with her two best friends. The other two were Rhodie Island reds. At the time, I knew nothing about chickens and had no understanding that even chickens have best friends.
My husband was livid that I brought a chicken home and was terribly worried about what the neighbors would think. I didn't give a rip and Matilda was so charming that she did win his heart in short time.
Fryers don't live long even if they aren't butchered. The chickens sold in the stores are young chickens...babies really at only 8 weeks old. Fryers are bred to get big fast and there's nothing that can be done to slow the process down. Matilda got to be 14 lb. she lived 20 months. I thought I'd die when I found her dead one morning. I knew it was coming but still it caught me totally off guard. It just seemed so wrong that such a smart, charming and loving creature couldn't have enjoyed her life a little longer.
I have many wonderful stories about my Matilda and she's always with me. She is safe now in my heart.


----------



## the bird man

i currently have 4 hen all of them are road island reds 2 adults and 2 youngsters the two older ones names are big red and patchy.big red cause she big and dark red. and patchy because she always pulls out a patch of feathers on her chest. 

one day i decided i wanted three girls. so i went to the feed store and picked up three chick.i put them in my garage under the red light to grow.then a week later my neighbor said she had to get rid hens becuase her dog kept killing them and she only had two left. so i rescued big red and patchy. now i said i picked up three chicks. well one of them turned out to be a rooster so i put him on a farm other than my back yard. and now i have 4 all together


----------



## Noisy_minor

Charis said:


> This chat will expire after 30 days...just so you know. This is a pretty good forum for information although I don't think most members feel quite as you and I do about chickens.


Give them awhile they will turn haha. every one here will have chickens in a few weeks im feeling it now.


----------



## Charis

*Just to clarify...*

"This is a pretty good forum for information although I don't think most members feel quite as you and I do about chickens." 

..the above statement was made by me about a forum other than Pigeon talk.


----------



## Lovebirds

Charis said:


> "This is a pretty good forum for information although I don't think most members feel quite as you and I do about chickens."
> 
> ..the above statement was made by me about a forum other than Pigeon talk.


When I had my chickens, I LIVED on the BackYardChicken forum.........the vast majority of them DO love their chickens. As with everything else, there's always a few jerks who just don't "get it"........but I found most of them to be very kind and caring..........


----------



## Charis

Lovebirds said:


> When I had my chickens, I LIVED on the BackYardChicken forum.........the vast majority of them DO love their chickens. As with everything else, there's always a few jerks who just don't "get it"........but I found most of them to be very kind and caring..........


That's good to know. I visited a dozen times or so and wasn't as impressed as I was when I first found Pigeon talk. I still thought it was a good site with some good information. Still, I didn't want to hang out there. The comment was a personal opinion of how I felt with that forum.


----------



## Feather

Charis,

Thank you for blessing us with Matilda's story. I would love to hear some of the beautiful memories that you have of her. Well...any story from you would be just fine.


----------



## Lovebirds

Charis said:


> That's good to know. I visited a dozen times or so and wasn't as impressed as I was when I first found Pigeon talk. I still thought it was a good site with some good information. Still, I didn't want to hang out there. The comment was a personal opinion of how I felt with that forum.


In fact, the day I had to get rid of my chickens, I posted on BYC forum. Within 1 hour, a lady that is only about 15 miles from me came with her two young daughters and picked up all my babies. She lives on an 80 acre farm and all of her chickens are free range. I was heartbroken, but was glad to find them a good home so quickly.


----------



## Charis

I used to let my chickens free range too until the Hawks and Peregrines started patrolling and I realized that a free range chicken is not a safe chicken. Now, my hens can only free range when they can be supervised. They do have a nice aviary section but I feel sorry for them because it's just not the same. My wake up call was when a Peregrine came very close to grabbing my dear Jamima, as I watched in horror from my office window. Had I not pounded on the window and yelled as loud as I could, I think Jamima would have been a goner. I distracted the bird just long enough to give her the opportunity to escape. It was a very sad day because I realized that the freedom they had enjoyed for so long was over. I would never be trusting enough again to let a chicken free range.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Hello At the moment we have 2 hens Peep a Buff Orpington, Miss Red a Rhode Island Red and a rooster Aurcana known as Lil' ****, and he is definitly a ****. At his previous home he beat up all the other chickens, hes very tall and beautiful. Our other rooster Elmo just passed away not long ago, he lived to be 12 yrs. old, I still miss not seeing him in the coop.
Peep and Miss Red are free range when I am working outside but because of the hawks they cannot roam the sanctuary alone. Lil' **** must always be in his pen because of his bullying everything but me.
Peep is the only one that gifts us with an egg everyday but Miss Red also plays an important roll here, she makes me smile.
I love these chickens, and everything else here, and would never want to face a day without their caring personality... always willing to stop pecking and listen to my talking, and the way they swashay around as if I am their to serve them tea.


----------



## maryjane

I love chickens.  When I was little we lived in the country and had many chickens. I had a Rhode Island Red hen named Henrietta who lived in the house because she was a runt. I have pictures of me at three years sitting with my chicken on my knee. 

About eight years ago I picked up two chicks from the feed store and they became house chickens. These were Henrietta (A RIR) and Spike (a light Brahma). They wore handkerchief diapers and each morning would bok up a storm very early until I tucked them under the top bedspread with me.  Then when we got up they would tromp down the back stairs to the backyard and have supervised outside time. One day we had a very rare snow fall, and that morning they walked out onto the steps and couldn't figure out for the life of them what that cold white stuff was. They slept on the back of the couch at night like cats. I had them for three years until I had to move to an apartment and they went to live with my dad's good friend and her chickens, where they still are, fat and sassy. 

And of course there is Fussy Gussy, who found her way into my pigeon aviary as a new chick (this was before I knew about 1/4 inch hardware cloth!) and lived as a pigeon until earlier this year when she went to live on a big farm due to my blankety-blank neighbors whining. Updates have included her going next door to the pizzeria and jumping up on the counter.  I can't wait to move to a place where I can have chickens all over.


----------



## Noisy_minor

i wish ours could free range as well but we have planted our gardens to be very frog friendly which also makes it very snake friendly (not that we mind) and frogs are also a delicacy in the chicken world and chooks seem to like chasing anything that moves especially if it looks like a worm and our dog thinks its ok to let the chickens in the house to poop all ova our new lounge (well it was new at the time) but yeah they live a happy life in the avairy and in there run and hofully ill be adopting a few more when i get my rescue organised.


----------



## Skyeking

I moved the thread to the OTHER birds forum, so you can continue to share without expiration!


----------



## Charis

Thank you! You're a good egg, Treesa.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Trees Gray said:


> I moved the thread to the OTHER birds forum, so you can continue to share without expiration!




Thats great Thanks so much


----------



## mr squeaks

While I don't have chickens, I have always liked them. Friends of mine had a few and I had a ball going to their nests to collect eggs. 

Not too far away from me are homes that have chickens. Sometimes, when driving down that street, I see roosters and hens foraging free and sometimes crossing the road. They never cease to make me smile! Saw one rooster that was magnificent! Such a healthy looking guy with beautiful feathers! Thank goodness that street is not heavily traveled!!

Have enjoyed your stories and I'm sure there are MANY more!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## Skyeking

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Thats great Thanks so much


You're Welcome!!


----------



## maryjane

That's the thing about chickens, they're so funny and fun to be around. Whether they're a stubborn hen, or a silly hen, or just a very busy hen, they can always make you laugh.


----------



## pdpbison

*I got a Cheeee-Kin..!*

Lol...

Well..went to the Feed store to get Pigeon Seeds, and paused to admire all the young Chickens they had for sale...and...well...


She's about the size of a month old Squab...but with bigger Feet and heftier Legs of course...


So far, all the Pigeons are afraid of her, so she has been walking around wondering how she went from being a soft, innocent, Baby Chicken one minute, to being such an intimidating fearsome Creature, the next..!

I did not realize how 'Sturdy' she looked till I got down on the floor to take this image...this is one pretty sturdy little Theropod...!


Phil
l v


----------



## Lovebirds

pdpbison said:


> Lol...
> 
> Well..went to the Feed store to get Pigeon Seeds, and paused to admire all the young Chickens they had for sale...and...well...
> 
> 
> She's about the size of a month old Squab...but with bigger Feet and heftier Legs of course...
> 
> 
> So far, all the Pigeons are afraid of her, so she has been walking around wondering how she went from being a soft, innocent, Baby Chicken one minute, to being such an intimidating fearsome Creature, the next..!
> 
> I did not realize how 'Sturdy' she looked till I got down on the floor to take this image...this is one pretty sturdy little Theropod...!
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v


OH, she's adorable.........you should have gotten two though........then she would have a buddy...........


----------



## Charis

Lovebirds said:


> OH, she's adorable.........you should have gotten two though........then she would have a buddy...........


That's what I was thinking. They are so social. You best go back to the feed store and remember, chickens are vulnerable to many of the same illnesses pigeons come down with. Once I separated my chickens from the pigeons, I stopped having sick chickens.

She is just adorable and I know you will enjoy her very much.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Phil, you always make me smile and I'm grinning now from ear to ear.

What a sweet baby and you will love her to pieces!

Some of my best memories involve chickens. I have probably mentioned this before but growing up, my mother had a chicken coop with a bunch of hens and one old rooster. I loved every one of them but the rooster felt it was his duty to chase me almost every day. What a character. I loved to go in the hen house to check for eggs. The mama hens would fuss when I reached under them but it was warm and soft and felt good to me. There was even something comforting about the "aroma" of the hen house.

One of the babies that hatched was crippled and blind and my dad built a large pen for "Trudy". She could eat on her own and was a joy to be around. She is one of the pets I will never forget.

Another chicken story. My Mother had a chicken who lived in the house with us and she loved that chicken so much. We went on vacation to Georgia and Mother asked a neighbor to take care of her. Would you believe that woman killed that chicken and ate it. It was a despicable thing to do. We never dreamed she would do something like that.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Another chicken story. My Mother had a chicken who lived in the house with us and she loved that chicken so much. We went on vacation to Georgia and Mother asked a neighbor to take care of her. Would you believe that woman killed that chicken and ate it. It was a despicable thing to do. We never dreamed she would do something like that.


ARE YOU KIDDING???? How horrible...............


----------



## pdpbison

Lady Tarheel said:


> Another chicken story. My Mother had a chicken who lived in the house with us and she loved that chicken so much. We went on vacation to Georgia and Mother asked a neighbor to take care of her. Would you believe that woman killed that chicken and ate it. It was a despicable thing to do. We never dreamed she would do something like that.




Oh no..!


That is truely horrible...


I hope you mom at least 'decked' her for it..!


----------



## pdpbison

Well...


She IS aking frequent plaintive chirpings or 'peepings' and I suspect she IS realizing that there are no other Chickens here.


So...should I go and get a second one then, of the same age, for her to have a Pal???


I just kinda took for granted she would find social satisfactions with the various Pigeons...but, maybe not?


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, my...what am I getting myself into???


Lol...



Phil
l v


----------



## Charis

Go get another i or 2 for sure. She needs a companion that speaks the same language.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

pdpbison said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, my...what am I getting myself into???
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v



LOTS and LOTS of eggs! She is soooo adorable!


----------



## Charis

Maggie...that is the saddest story...it makes me sick.


----------



## TAWhatley

Darling chick, Phil! AND .. yes .. she looks like a sturdy little being!  

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

I feel so bad, she has been 'Peeping' almost constantly, and inconsolably, calling, I imagine, for any other young Chickens to show themselves.


I have picked her up and done Hand-Nest things and had her on my lap and she quiets down a little...then gets anxious again.


Just now, she walked into the office, "Peeping" as if asking the same thing still, and I said "Come one over here kiddo and we can do Hand Nest some more..."

And she did come over, and I picked her up and she did not want Hand Nest, so I set her in my lap, and she hopped to the desk top, then hopped onto me and got up on my shoulder ( where she rode most of the way home from the Feed Store ) and she started really 'Peeping' loud, I guess, wishing to take advantage of the elevation in case any other Chickens were around...and...

Finally now, the 'peeps' are getting quieter...but still are 'asking'...


So...


Oye...

I guess I better head over to the Feed Store tomorrow and get another one.


And...if that does not do it, then I recon I should just return them, or, find a good home for them...


...sigh...


Office Pigeons were leaning way out or over to see her on my shoulder, and they were variously 'grunting' like they do if they see a "Cat" through the screen-top Door to the Shop...


Me - "Its a 'BABY CHICKEN' for Pete's sake you guys! What, do you think this is a Hawk or something???"


Lol...


Well, she FINALLY settled down now, laying down, between my Shirt collar, and the back of my neck, under my hair there ( which took some doing for her to get arranged, ) and, is being quiet and relaxed now...


...sigh...


Oh yeeeeesh, I think I am ready for a nap...for that matter..!



Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison

( Put her inside my shirt front...quiet now, but for a very few soft faint 'peeps'... or soft little twitches...)


( Maybe she can relax now finally...)



Glad I got nuthin' else to do..!


Lol...


----------



## pdpbison

Well, right after my last Post, it was time for a couple of my PPMV survivors to be out for their daily time among the ferals, which is also when I feed the ferals, right before Sundown.


So, I set the little Chicken youngster down on the ground, and she really seemed to like it, and, the ferals did not seem to mind her one bit.


When I turned and walked about fifteen feet to get a big scoop of Seeds, she ran like a 'shot' and stopped right next to my Boot, and I would not have known where the heck she was if I had not glimpsed it out of the corner of my Eye.


Couple times she started to trot off a ways out of where the flock was grazing, and I said "Hey sweetie, better stay in the thick here and not wander off..." and she came back, and stayed with the ferals.

But, if she thought I was going anywhere more than ten feet or so, she'd run really fast and get up next to my Boots, so, I stayed close and just crouched down, so she would not worry about that.

Same thing if an Aeroplane was going over, or if anything spooked the ferals a little, she'd run and hide under my knees as I crouched there...till it was gone or the mood passed.


I realized, she never met her Momma...as the Feed Store hatches these Chickens out of Eggs in an incubator.

But, she seems very sharp, and well tuned as for what to do...and, so far anyway, I am trying to be Momma-Hen in various ways, ( which I had not expected I would be called on TO do ! ) and she seems to feel that it is working out alright.


Maybe that was what her plaintive 'peepings' were about?


Wondering where her Momma was?


So, after that, once it was getting dark out, she hop-flew up onto my knee as I was crouching, and was looking toward where my shirt was still open from before, so I eased her in there, and she has been laying down in my shirt front now for 30 minutes or so, and I was able to get some Grinding and other Work done with her in there like that, so, she does not seem to mind the motions of me standing and doing things while she is in there.


Like a 'Joey'...


She can fly definitely more than a foot straight up...and I was not expecting that..!


For a few mintes after her feral social time, in my shirt, she was making little sounds like a faint Police Whistle and some like little Flute-Notes...then quieted down and has been quiet since, just laying down in there...


Well, golly...


Back to Work...


Oh - snapshot of her socializing with the ferals...

She really liked being outside.

Far as I know, her life so far has just been in a sort of small Closet sized walk-in Cage, sitting outside, which was full of other youngsters her age.


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

Maggie...that is just awful! I simply cannot understand how someone could do that when she knew it was a pet!! What excuse did the woman give...if any?! 

******************************************************

Don't know anything about chickens, Phil, but you sure seem to be finding out about them VERY fast. Wonder if a companion would help? The concensus seems to be yes. Then again, suppose you need to keep BOTH inside your shirt! You are gonna run out of room! 

One of these days, you will be able to have eggs for breakfast! 

Sure wish all the best to your "new" one...do you have a name yet? _Are_ you going to get another?

Do you think she will sleep in a "nest cave" by your bed?

Keep those updates coming. She sure is a pretty one!

As always, wishing you and all your birdies love, hugs and scritches 

Shi


----------



## philodice

You should have gotten Seramas, Phil. They are chickens the size of doves. Very funny. Eggs the size of grapes.  That would confuse the pigeons for sure.
I loved my chickens so much, such smart birds. They are a lot like pigeons, only there are a few things from the 'jungle fowl' that still pop out in disturbing ways. Cannibalism, violence. They can display some very bad human traits if they are mistreated and unhappy, and good traits if they are well kept. I am sure she will be very happy with you!


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Shi,



She is just being very quiet and relaxed and dozed a little in my shirt front.


I clean forgot that Precocial Birds are very different...and the only other Precocial Bird I had any experience with, was a young Duck I had here for a few months...and I could not leave her for a inute without her freaking out, and it took quite a while to get that worked out... she wanted to follow me constantly.


So, really, what is going to happen I think, is that Baby Chicken ( pending a name! ) would really prefer to sleep 'under me', or something close to that, as if I were an Aunt-Hen...

My Duck was older than this and large enough to where she just slept next to me with no dangers, so, thats how we solved 'that'.


Altritious Birds can sleep in your Hand, andthey stay "put", since they will not tend to wish to move about or seek other snuggles which could be dangerous...


I do not now what to do now..!


Bed is no more...front room is all Aviary now, with only bare bones of Furniture...and I have a little folding 'Cot' out in the Shop...


I would not want to risk rolling over on her..! and if she wants to act like her Natural History recomends, she will want to be 'under' me, or very close against me, so...

Oye...!


So...I dunno...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

Darn, Phil, too bad you don't have a large stuffed animal she could sleep under! You would be TOO big and heavy for her.

You will have to let us know how she spent her night!  As long as you are near, I'm sure she will be OK...at least I hope so.

All the best! Hope YOU get a good sleep...a cot sounds awfully confining...except for those who start in one position and never move! However, I DO seem to remember squabs sleeping in your "hand nest" at times! 

Love, Hugs, Scritches

Shi


----------



## pdpbison

philodice said:


> You should have gotten Seramas, Phil. They are chickens the size of doves. Very funny. Eggs the size of grapes.  That would confuse the pigeons for sure.




Hi philodice, 




Huh..!


I had no idea.


The Feed-Store guy said this was a 'Bantam', but I would not know from Shine-Ola.


Well, if I ever do get moved and have my own place with a big Yard and so on, I will get some 'Seramas'..!




> I loved my chickens so much, such smart birds. They are a lot like pigeons, only there are a few things from the 'jungle fowl' that still pop out in disturbing ways. Cannibalism, violence. They can display some very bad human traits if they are mistreated and unhappy, and good traits if they are well kept. I am sure she will be very happy with you!



I notice, when she is nodding off in my shirt, she makes soft little sounds like a sort of Police Whistle, lasting a couple seconds each...but very soft and melodic...and also little sort of 'Flute' notes.


When I had my Duck here, she used to 'sing' very softly as she was about to go to sleep, very melodic soft Notes like a very soft 'flute'...little 'warbles'...riffs...and this could go on for ten or fifteen minutes.


Anyway, "day one" seems to have been a good learning curve and 'How-de-Do' for us both.

She is very comforted sleeping in my shirt front as I do my work out in the Workshop...and less anxious generally now when out and on the floor with the other indoor Birds.


I think once she stops "peeping" so loud and plaintively ( sounds LIKE a Bird of Prey to the indoor Pigeons I think...) I expect the Pigeons will feel easy with her, and not scatter or steer clear like they were.


Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane

What a cute chick!! And a lucky one too.  That is a great age to get them at, as they are healthy and sturdy and have a good start. I would definitely get another one for her. They are very social with other chickens, though also with some pigeons. My first pigeon Gonzo was raised with two chickens and had a great time "rough-housing" and play-fighting with the bossy one, Spike.  And of course Fussy Gussy, who was raised with the pigeons and still to this day probably has no idea she's a chicken!  Looking forward to updates!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

philodice said:


> You should have gotten Seramas, Phil. They are chickens the size of doves. Very funny. Eggs the size of grapes. That would confuse the pigeons for sure.
> I loved my chickens so much, such smart birds. They are a lot like pigeons, only there are a few things from the 'jungle fowl' that still pop out in disturbing ways. Cannibalism, violence. They can display some very bad human traits if they are mistreated and unhappy, and good traits if they are well kept. I am sure she will be very happy with you!



I've always wanted those I keep hoping a couple will find their way to my back door Maybe someday... I can still dream


----------



## philodice

If the baby chicken sounds like she is saying , "Hawk, Hawk, Hawk!" It means literally that she 'thinks she sees a hawk' or at least, "I see something that probably wants to eat me."
Peeping is like dolphin sonar, or like a game of 'marco polo'. "I'm here, I'm here, I'm here. You are there, I am here." More strident peeping could mean she thinks you are ignoring her (that isn't possible, really, knowing you) "I'm here, REALLY I'm here. You need to make me know you know I'm HERE!"
Chickens can be needy. 
They make several other sounds, all of which have a simply decoded meaning. You have to listen for words because if it sounds like words (hawk, for instance) that's what it usually means.
An authoritative "bok bok" delivered with confidence while the bird is upright means, "I am sure you like me. Got seed?"


----------



## pdpbison

Hi everyone, 


Thanks...


Well, she spent her night on a little rumpled towel on my Desk, and did not budge an inch.


She is quieter today, and less anxious, comfortable even...and mostly making small faint sounds like a Police Whistle, small faint soft 'peeps', with a few louder 'Peeps' now and then, and these latter ones seem to happen if I am not close enough to her distance-wise.

She was in my shirt front for probably five hours last night, sleeping or day dreaming, as I did my work out in the Shop...and the motions of me working did not seem to bother her.

She has a very relaxed Neck when sleeping or dozing off...and just sort of lays her head and Neck out 'long'...so her chin is resting on whatever she is laying on.


Pecking the odd Seed, trotting over to the waterer now and then, standing within inches of the two Doves a little while ago, she seems much better adjusted today to the scene here.


Four inches from my wrist as I type this, she does seem to like to stay 'close'...which is their Natural History, so...we will just do that then, as much as we can.


The Workshop however is no good for this, unless she is up on something and in my sight, since the feral cats prowl in there among the endless nooks and low passages and so on, and who knows what junk and detritis on the floors from drilling Steel and whatever else, so, no 'Free Range' Floor Birds can be out there.


Two minutes ago, was her laying down on my right shoulder, 'Butter Cup' ( the Yellow with Orange Cheek Cockateil ) standing on my left shoulder, a Dove laying down on my head, and a young Pigeon laying down on my lap.


Can't beat that...


Lol...



Phil
l v


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

pdpbison said:


> ,
> 
> Two minutes ago, was her laying down on my right shoulder, 'Butter Cup' ( the Yellow with Orange Cheek Cockateil ) standing on my left shoulder, a Dove laying down on my head, and a young Pigeon laying down on my lap.
> 
> 
> Can't beat that...
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v




Now thats gotta be a Kodaik moment if there ever was one!


----------



## pdpbison

Ohhhhhhh, theres a LOT of 'Kodak-Moments' around here, believe me..!




Well, little Hen had a good day with lots of fun.

Snoozing like a melted 'scuplture' on my Desk...day dreaming on my shoulder, trotting around with the inside floor Birds variously...


The late afternoon foray with the ferals, for her and a PPMV survivor Pigeon 'Sunflower' was illustrative of the little one's excellent Precocial instincts, this time, running like 'Lightening' to catch up to me, any time I looked like I m-i-g-h-t be headed off to where I would be hard to see.


She can run VERY fast..! 


And she'd run right up to me but stop right between my Feet.

I'd stop, she'd stop, I'd be looking down, she'd be looking up...I'd reach down and give her a double 'Hand-Hug' and we'd just stand there then, checking out the scene.


Hard to walk that way ( for me I mean...)


I bet Tyrannasaurous Rex 'Babys' did the same thing once old enough...trotted along, and when in doubt about anything, got right between Momma's or Poppa's Feet...


I felt like we were re-living 'that'...


Anyway, she pecked and grazed shoulder to shoulder with the ferals, one grouchy feral bit her and she 'squealed', but he was pecking and biting others also.


At this moment, she came over, and is now perching or laying down rather, on the edge of the desk drawer which is open about five inches worth, exactly in front of me, and she's facing the computer and singing little 'flute' songs and making soft 'peeps'...and looking 'sleepy'...



Phil
l v


----------



## Feather

pdpbison said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Two minutes ago, was her laying down on my right shoulder, 'Butter Cup' ( the Yellow with Orange Cheek Cockateil ) standing on my left shoulder, a Dove laying down on my head, and a young Pigeon laying down on my lap.
> 
> 
> Can't beat that...
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v


That is just soooooooooooooooooo Phil.


----------



## pdpbison

...and wearing old fashioned 'Hawiian' Print Shirts...( no one would ever know! )


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> That is just soooooooooooooooooo Phil.


TELL me about it!! I agree 100%!! I'm still howling with laughter!

I swear, Phil, you are something else with those birdies! 

I'm sure all will do QUITE well...as long as they can SEE you!! ROFL

Oh, for a video!!     

Wishing you and your little ones (and NOT so little ones!) LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!

Shi


----------



## pdpbison

I should figure out a name for her at some point..!


She had hardly eaten a thing for the first two days...a few half hearted pecks here and there when among the ferals, and a few in here...

This morning, she is ravenous, and is pecking up a storm...


No more of the loud plaintive, questioning 'Peeping' thank goodness...


Just little melodic 'narrations' and soft 'police whistle' sounds when she is thinking or grazing or resting.


She is laying down at the moment, singing very soft little 'flute' songs which are short, then begin anew, seem to have about four notes used variously, and end on an upward inflection.


On no..! I just realized I have been making this thread into my own personal 'Chicken Diary'...


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

No problem for me, Phil....I am very interested in how your little chicken is adjusting!

Maybe you could name her "Mariah" - after the singer...

Her reactions with the pigeons and Buttercup are interesting too. She may end up thinking she is a PIGEON!  She might just think they speak a foreign language. 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Charis

The thing I regret the most with my first chicken, Matilda, is that I left her companions in the feed store. If I could do it all over again, I would have bought them to keep her company. At the time, I had Muscovites and the pigeons but it just wasn't quite the same and I'm sure she was lonely. It makes me sad thinking about it after all these years.


----------



## the bird man

well iv'e already posted about my chicky's so heres a picture of patchy and big red laying down in the dirt


----------



## pdpbison

mr squeaks said:


> No problem for me, Phil....I am very interested in how your little chicken is adjusting!
> 
> Maybe you could name her "Mariah" - after the singer...
> 
> Her reactions with the pigeons and Buttercup are interesting too. She may end up thinking she is a PIGEON!  She might just think they speak a foreign language.
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi



Hi Shi, 


Lol...


She knows she is a Chicken, and Heir to all that is...so, no danger of her thinkking anything other than that, she is "Gallus Gallus" 100 percent, and, impeccably too.



She is getting along wonderfull with everyone else, and, they with her.


The ferals accept her as "One of us...One of Us...Oooogah-Booogah...One of Us..."


( Sorry, Lol...bad Tod Browning reference, probably, because the gal at the Wedding Feast did the 'Chicken dance' ) 

Seriously though, the ferals are used to her now, and, she is comfortable with them too, pecking shoulder to shoulder, and everyone cool with the scene...and she is 'quiet' now and not 'Peeping' loudly in insecurity.

Same deal in here, the free fly and free rove ones accept her just fine, and vice versa.


One 'Playboy' was doing the big flirt Dance and so on to her...and, another older handicapped male who has a mate, ran over and bit her for no reason and she 'squealed' and I scolded him.



She is a heck of a flier, and is progressing each day in her skills and feats.


Now, she can fly straight "up" from the floor, to my palm held at elbow height.


Wow..!


I was not expecting THAT...

Such little Wings too..!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison

Charis said:


> The thing I regret the most with my first chicken, Matilda, is that I left her companions in the feed store. If I could do it all over again, I would have bought them to keep her company. At the time, I had Muscovites and the pigeons but it just wasn't quite the same and I'm sure she was lonely. It makes me sad thinking about it after all these years.




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...yeahhhh...


It is such a FULL house here though, I have been half kicking myself for even getting her.

I am glad I did...she is a joy in every way.


But I need to be REVERSING the 'tide' on how many Birds are here...

Not adding to it..!


Oye...

But yeahhhh...who knows where all those other little Chicken-Peepers shall go, or end up.


I dunno...I wish I had a Farm...or something close anyway...





Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison

the bird man said:


> well iv'e already posted about my chicky's so heres a picture of patchy and big red laying down in the dirt




Good Gracious! Thay are HUGE!!!



Mine is about the size of a well fed adult Mourning Dove ( but with much 'heavier' Legs of course...)


This will change...I know...


Phil
l v


----------



## Charis

the bird man said:


> well iv'e already posted about my chicky's so heres a picture of patchy and big red laying down in the dirt


I'll bet those two are best friends. I love the way they pair up and hang out. So much fun to watch.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

pdpbison said:


> Ohhhhhhh, theres a LOT of 'Kodak-Moments' around here, believe me..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, little Hen had a good day with lots of fun.
> 
> Snoozing like a melted 'scuplture' on my Desk...day dreaming on my shoulder, trotting around with the inside floor Birds variously...
> 
> 
> The late afternoon foray with the ferals, for her and a PPMV survivor Pigeon 'Sunflower' was illustrative of the little one's excellent Precocial instincts, this time, running like 'Lightening' to catch up to me, any time I looked like I m-i-g-h-t be headed off to where I would be hard to see.
> 
> 
> She can run VERY fast..!
> 
> 
> And she'd run right up to me but stop right between my Feet.
> 
> I'd stop, she'd stop, I'd be looking down, she'd be looking up...I'd reach down and give her a double 'Hand-Hug' and we'd just stand there then, checking out the scene.
> 
> 
> Hard to walk that way ( for me I mean...)
> 
> 
> I bet Tyrannasaurous Rex 'Babys' did the same thing once old enough...trotted along, and when in doubt about anything, got right between Momma's or Poppa's Feet...
> 
> 
> I felt like we were re-living 'that'...
> 
> 
> Anyway, she pecked and grazed shoulder to shoulder with the ferals, one grouchy feral bit her and she 'squealed', but he was pecking and biting others also.
> 
> 
> At this moment, she came over, and is now perching or laying down rather, on the edge of the desk drawer which is open about five inches worth, exactly in front of me, and she's facing the computer and singing little 'flute' songs and making soft 'peeps'...and looking 'sleepy'...
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v


 And they say dog is mans best friend.....


----------



## pdpbison

EgypSwiftLady said:


> And they say dog is mans best friend.....




Shows what 'they' know..!


Phil
l v


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

*One of my hens crowed!!!!*

I couldn't believe my ears when I heard her I was working on the new loft, which is located by the chickens, and I decided to put the bullies from the WI. 24 out in their new flight. Well the rooster was very interested in them since they will be nieghbors and thats when Peep, the hen Buff Orpington, crowed twice!
I heard of this happening before in other flocks but I have never had a hen do that. 

has anyone else had a hen crow????


----------



## Charis

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I couldn't believe my ears when I heard her I was working on the new loft, which is located by the chickens, and I decided to put the bullies from the WI. 24 out in their new flight. Well the rooster was very interested in them since they will be nieghbors and thats when Peep, the hen Buff Orpington, crowed twice!
> I heard of this happening before in other flocks but I have never had a hen do that.
> 
> has anyone else had a hen crow????


LOL...I had a black hen named Mike that tried and tried. I guess she was trying to live up to her name. She just sounded silly but I got the gist of it.


----------



## pdpbison

Well, to-day she became a 'Hunter'...


I do not have many Roaches here anymore, but, there are a few...usually placid and plump and wafting their long antennas and just dreamily grazing on the odd Seed or crumb.


Anyway, little Chicken Hen got one, and went at it like old hat.


Just now, she very assertively went after another, but, he got away.


The first one, she nailed, and was tearing off the Legs... the Roach was about 1-1/2 inches lond, half inch wide and 'plump', and, I got distracted for a moment, and when I turned back to see how she was doing with it, she was just wiping off her Beak...so...I guess she ate it..!


I tried to feel it in her Crop but I was not certain I could...


Anyway, she is in 'Hunting' mode now, staulking and keenly looking here and there for the next one.


Otherwise, her time with the ferals went nicely today, shoulder-to-shoulder with them, pecking at Seeds and the odd Grit.

She went under the other desk in here and a Pigeon who has a Nest there tore after her and she shot out like-a-light and all was well then, the Pigeon did not pursue her, and, she learned an important thing to bear in mind when 'Hunting' ( ie: one best know who's property you are on, and whether they care! ) 


Doing the just before dusk feral foray, I have noticed, that the moment the Sun is actually below the Horizon, she walks over to where I sit, flys up to the table, and comes onto my lap or onto my shoulder, and nestles...as if to say "Well, that's it for the day..."


The quality of Light seems no different far as anything I would ever notice, but, she knows the 'difference', or she tracks with it to know 'when', and that is her 'cue' I recon...


Pretty sharp little 'Jungle Bird' indeed...


I realized, that her Species, since they traditionally Roost in Trees, I suspect, they transition to do so, "just" after the Sun is below the Horizon...and that is why her timing has every day been the same with this.


But, being inside of course, the Lights on, the other Birds being active, she is active also...till "lights out" when she has her spot for sleep ( and I set here there for the 'cue' for that, ) and we all hit the hay.




Phil
l v


----------



## Feather

This thread is like waving candy on a stick in front of me. Now don't make me run out and buy a chicken.


----------



## Charis

Feather said:


> This thread is like waving candy on a stick in front of me. Now don't make me run out and buy a chicken.


Do it! Just don't get only 1.


----------



## mr squeaks

YIKES, Phil! NOW you tell me about the chicken cockroach hunt!

I am absolutely _terrified_ of big cockroaches (the German or Sewer ones)!!

My cats DO do roach patrol. The only problem is they sometimes leave them on their backs. Those smart roaches are playing "dead." Since they are no longer moving, the cats lose interest!  Of course, once the cats lose interest, the roach will flip over and off they go, while I'm screaming my head off! Laugh if you must, but I am talking REAL FEAR here! Can't even pick 'em up with a huge wad of paper towels. It's pathetic!! Mmmm, maybe I should have TWO chickens instead of cats??

THANK goodness, I don't have a roach problem or I wouldn't be on the site...too scared to sit at the computer...waiting.........watching.....

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds

Feather said:


> This thread is like waving candy on a stick in front of me. Now don't make me run out and buy a chicken.


Buy some babies...........this is what they do.........TOO cute.......first time I saw them like this, I thought they were dead...........LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC

This is a delightful thread.

Renee, those babies are so cute. Are they the ones you had?

Phil, your adventures continue to keep me smiling. Has she started sleeping with you yet?


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> This is a delightful thread.
> 
> Renee, those babies are so cute. Are they the ones you had?
> 
> Phil, your adventures continue to keep me smiling. Has she started sleeping with you yet?


Yes, they were my babies.............


----------



## Charis

Renee...LOL...in that last picture, that little baby looks crossed eyed. It's so cute.


----------



## Feather

Oh My God!

I want Two just like the last picture.

Shi, It will be alright. Your Safe!


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Oh My God!
> 
> I want Two just like the last picture.
> 
> *Shi, It will be alright. Your Safe!*


Many thanks, Feather and, uh, so far, so good.  

Of course, I haven't seen any of the BIG 'uns for a looong time! Fingers and toes crossed! 

Shi


----------



## pdpbison

Feather said:


> This thread is like waving candy on a stick in front of me. Now don't make me run out and buy a chicken.




You should run out and get one, or two..!


I could not be more delighted if she played the Piano and did the Dishes even.


She is such a little Gem in every way...very intelligent, quite the 'Song Bird' with her various modes of making soft musical note-things, and, self sufficient, sociable, affectionate, likes affection, gets along well with others, learns fast, everything, just a joy.


And yes, when she sleeps she looks like she has expired...neck way 'out', body 'flat', so relaxed...


She was drooling on the first day when napping, and I gently elevated her Head for her and tucked some cloth under her neck to change the angle...


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

pdpbison said:


> You should run out and get one, or two..!
> 
> 
> I could not be more delighted if she played the Piano and did the Dishes even.
> 
> 
> She is such a little Gem in every way...very intelligent, quite the 'Song Bird' with her various modes of making soft musical note-things, and, self sufficient, sociable, affectionate, likes affection, gets along well with others, learns fast, everything, just a joy.
> 
> 
> And yes, when she sleeps she looks like she has expired...neck way 'out', body 'flat', so relaxed...
> 
> *She was drooling on the first day when napping, and I gently elevated her Head for her and tucked some cloth under her neck to change the angle...*
> 
> Lol...
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v


That has to be one of the funniest things I've heard on this site!

ROFL HYSTERICALLY!!

Dr. Doolittle, you IS!!    

Shi


----------



## pdpbison

mr squeaks said:


> YIKES, Phil! NOW you tell me about the chicken cockroach hunt!
> 
> I am absolutely _terrified_ of big cockroaches (the German or Sewer ones)!!
> 
> My cats DO do roach patrol. The only problem is they sometimes leave them on their backs. Those smart roaches are playing "dead." Since they are no longer moving, the cats lose interest!  Of course, once the cats lose interest, the roach will flip over and off they go, while I'm screaming my head off! Laugh if you must, but I am talking REAL FEAR here! Can't even pick 'em up with a huge wad of paper towels. It's pathetic!! Mmmm, maybe I should have TWO chickens instead of cats??
> 
> THANK goodness, I don't have a roach problem or I wouldn't be on the site...too scared to sit at the computer...waiting.........watching.....
> 
> Shi




Hi Shi, 


Ohhhhhhhh, Lol...


Roaches are really very gentle Creatures, placid, vigorous of course if usually fairly sedentary...

I have had friends who reacted to them as you do..!

I know this is hard to overcome if it is one's built-in reaction so to speak.


I just always liked all sorts of 'Bugs' and Spiders and so on and none of them ever bothered me in any way.


I can not kill anything myself, or do not, anyway, but, if I have a Hunting sort of Bird here, they are welcome to do what they do, and it is fine with me.


Little Chicken is really into her 'Hunting' modes now, and prowling the place 'looking' keenly.


I sleep in the Workshop now, though I might move back into the Aviary part at some point.


I'd worry about her sleeping next to me ( which she would ! ) since she would be a definite 'snuggler' and be wanting to be 'under' something 'like' what Momma's Feathers would have been...and this would be too dangerous.


The Dove Brothers, various Pigeons, ( or frail 'peepers' who would sleep in my Hand as I slept )...these all had habits which were reliable, and they would perch on me, on my foot, knee or hip or shoulder, or next to my head on the pillow, or on my head, or next to the pillow, but would not be wanting to get 'under' the sheet or to snuggle against my body...which would be too dangerous to be allowed I think.


Or, 'Mothra' DID do that one time, without me knowing it, and I did not find him till later that day, when I was making the Bed, and he'd been trapped under the blankets for hours and I was SO glad I had not flopped onto the Bed or sat on it or whatever...after getting up.


THAT scared the heck out of me, and he was rather not-happy about it either...but thank GOd he was alright and no worse for wear.


So, it can be dangerous for them, if they sleep with us...and we have to be very careful...


Hand 'peepers' stay put, so long as one keeps one's hand still all night for them to sleep in...and somehow I trained myself to do that, even though it can make for a 'crampy' sleep quality for never being able to roll over or change that arm's position.


Such is Love...





Phil
l v


----------



## Noisy_minor

Go on Feather, you know you want to. hehe, but as charis said dont only get 1. chickens are social birds, and need at leat 1 other chicken companion. its funny as they form friendships amongst the flock. its seriously like a school pecking order, some are friendly some are shy, and they form little groups. Phil go buy another one, get a little bantum chicken for her to be friends with. you'll have twice the fun with two, and no roaches at all. whats one more ay. ill try post a pic of my girls in a few minutes. i had no idea this thread had taken off, thanks treesgrey for moving it.


----------



## Noisy_minor

these are my 3 pauline scheppel and paris paris is a little skittish as she was the most recent addition after we lost the original paris.


----------



## pdpbison

Noisy_minor said:


> Go on Feather, you know you want to. hehe, but as charis said dont only get 1. chickens are social birds, and need at leat 1 other chicken companion. its funny as they form friendships amongst the flock. its seriously like a school pecking order, some are friendly some are shy, and they form little groups. Phil go buy another one, get a little bantum chicken for her to be friends with. you'll have twice the fun with two, and no roaches at all. whats one more ay. ill try post a pic of my girls in a few minutes. i had no idea this thread had taken off, thanks treesgrey for moving it.





Hi Nm, 




Well....aybe I should ( go get another...)


She is ( supposed to be ) a 'Bantam', and the Feed Store Guy had a bunch of them all together in the ( supposed to be ) 'Bantam' Pen...


Yeeeeeeeesh, I am SUPPOSED TO BE working hard to have LESS Birds in here...I still have to move! Pack everything and GO..!


I just have not figured out where TO go, or I'd already be there..!


Lol...


Oh, P.S.


Her favoprite place TO speel or nap ( when possible ) is under my Hair,sort of between y Shirt Collar and my Neck.


She flys up, climbs as need be, gets up there and works her way under my Hair, ( my Hair is getting kinda long too,so there is plenty to get under!) then settles down doing her little 'warbles' and song-note things, and then dozes off for her nap...



Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison

Noisy_minor said:


> these are my 3 pauline scheppel and paris paris is a little skittish as she was the most recent addition after we lost the original paris.





Very pretty...!



HUGE too..!


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## Noisy_minor

pdpbison said:


> Hi Nm,
> 
> Well....aybe I should ( go get another...)
> 
> She is ( supposed to be ) a 'Bantam', and the Feed Store Guy had a bunch of them all together in the ( supposed to be ) 'Bantam' Pen...
> 
> Yeeeeeeeesh, I am SUPPOSED TO BE working hard to have LESS Birds in here...I still have to move! Pack everything and GO..!


hmmm well i would recomend finding a new home for your little chick or getting her a friend. it is truely unfair to keep an animal that has evolved to live in flocks of there own species on there own. i am urging you to get her a play mate because i think you treat your birds very well, and she would live a long happy life with you. 

are you going to move close by so you can continue feeding your feral flock?? 

Hope everthing goes well for ya mate.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Nm,


She does have the other Birds here, which I know, are not 'Chickens' but they graze sholder-to-shoulder and overall, seem to get along very well.


Moving wise, likely to be 'far' from here...


And the feral flock I have fed every day for 22 years, will have to muddle on without me.



Been trying to taper back on their feedings, but it is hard to do...


Or, I do it, and they get really hungry-desperate then in the days following...


Hard to now how to resolve that, or ease in the necessary transition...


Phil
l v


----------



## Noisy_minor

pdpbison said:


> the feral flock I have fed every day for 22 years, will have to muddle on without me.
> 
> Been trying to taper back on their feedings, but it is hard to do...
> 
> *Or, I do it, and they get really hungry-desperate then in the days following...*
> 
> Hard to now how to resolve that, or ease in the necessary transition...


i think this is good, it forces them to look elsewhere for food. hopfully you can get them weaned before you move, or you might find your self driving past every other day, chucking seed out the window.


----------



## pdpbison

Little Hen-Chicken, in Sunday's out-among-the-ferals...


That's the Feed Sack there in the right, and everyone had eaten all the Seeds I'd put out, so some of them were headed toward the Feed Sack in case any were left close to it...

I did put out more Seeds after a little while...( man they can EAT..! ) Lol...


(That's her looking smallish and Butterscotch on White color, center left...the one with the Long Neck, and with Tail pointing slightly 'up'...)


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison

Another view, from a little while earlier when everyone was grazing...she looked 'up' though, just to check on me...


So, every day around dusk, her, and a couple PPMV survivor Pigeons have their daily foray out among the ferals...we do this for about a half hour I guess, and I sit close by in a chair and watch over things, scrub and refill Water Trays since with eating,everyone gets thirsty, and I look for 'String Feets' or other troubles in case I could be of any use to any of them.

In fact, got another odd 'Crop' issue Pigeon right after these images, and so far, so good on his deal...



Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley

pdpbison said:


> Another view, from a little while earlier when everyone was grazing...she looked 'up' though, just to check on me...
> 
> Phil
> l v


What a darling chick, Phil! I think you should enter this pic in the photo contest! 

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

*Lil' *****

Heres a photo of our Lil' ****, he beats up on the hens so has to be kept seperated. Hes 4 yrs. old and a devil of a bird but so beautiful!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Robin, Lil **** D) is gorgeous.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Robin, Lil **** D) is gorgeous.


I certainly agree with Maggie!! What a HANDSOME ONE!! Reminds me of a rooster I admired while driving home one day. His feathers looked like Lil **** and I kept thinking that he was the most beautful rooster I had ever seen! 

Phil...I didn't realize how tiny your chickie is! Have you decided on a name yet? (maybe Penny...as in Henny Penny?) 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Just to let you all know I didn't name Lil'sh**, sorry I totally forgot about the minors on this forum. 
Anyway, he came with the name. His former owner was going to butcher him if I didn't take him he also beat up all of their chickens too.


Thanks Lady T and Mr.Squeaks he is a good look'n rooster... if I do say so myself.


----------



## little bird

Ahhh yes....Lil'sh** (Shaq) .... tough li'l guy named after a tough basketball player..... right????


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

little bird said:


> Ahhh yes....Lil'sh** (Shaq) .... tough li'l guy named after a tough basketball player..... right????


 I'm grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Noisy_minor

wow lil**** is nice awsome looking rooster to bad he dosnt get along with the hens. and Phil your chick is definetly a bantam otherwise id say you have some gigantic pigeons in vegas.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Noisy_minor said:


> wow lil**** is nice awsome looking rooster to bad he dosnt get along with the hens. .


 Thanks Noisy I wish he got along with the girls too, then he could free roam with them.


----------



## pdpbison

Noisy_minor said:


> wow lil**** is nice awsome looking rooster to bad he dosnt get along with the hens. and Phil your chick is definetly a bantam otherwise id say you have some gigantic pigeons in vegas.




Lol...


Well, one reason I waited so long to get one, is I wanted a 'Bantam', and, ideally a "small" Bantam to boot..!


She is GROWING though..! 


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison

mr squeaks said:


> I certainly agree with Maggie!! What a HANDSOME ONE!! Reminds me of a rooster I admired while driving home one day. His feathers looked like Lil **** and I kept thinking that he was the most beautful rooster I had ever seen!
> 
> Phil...I didn't realize how tiny your chickie is! Have you decided on a name yet? (maybe Penny...as in Henny Penny?)
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi




Hi Shi, 


"P" names have been going through my mind...


Penelope...Peony...Parsnip...Parcival...Procrustese ( ugh )...


'Peony' is pretty alright ( if I spelled it right, like the 'Flower'..)


I am thinking about it for sure..! waiting for the right one to 'pop' into my noggin...



She is preening at the moment, four inches from my knee, where one Desk Drawer is pulled out with a low cardboard box on it and a rumpled Towel...and above it the old Typewriter pull-out is pulled-out, so it is a nice 'Secret Cave' of sorts, or Secret 'ledge' anyway, for her to hang out on for naps or night-sleep...




Love!


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

Actually, if you "ask" her, I'm sure she will come up with her name...

Bet 'cha she will "send" you her name when you least expect it! Happens to me all the time...

Yep, according to the dictionary, that IS the way Peony is spelled...

Love and Hugs

Shi

P.S. Must be where I picked up *P*enny!!


----------



## pdpbison

'Persephone'...



Loves to eat...

Ants

Bannanas

Canned Mackeral

Watermellon

Ripe Cherries

Roaches

Crickets

Bread, Cookies, Pastry etc

Fresh Greens

Fresh Sweet Corn

Various Pigeon Seeds



A true Omnivore


She is an entirely delightful, tidy, polite, happy little Bird, and is a joy...



Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley

How about a new picture or two of Persephone, Phil?

She's certainly an eager eater! 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Terry, 




Well, here's a recent one -

Just after dusk, following her daily social foray with the ferals


----------



## Lovebirds

pdpbison said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's a recent one -
> 
> Just after dusk, following her daily social foray with the ferals


What a pretty girl. Nice picture!!


----------



## pdpbison

...another, from earlier that evening while she was grazing with them...

She is only slightly bigger than they are now...

How long does it take for a Bantam to reach their full size, any idea?


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

So hard to believe she is so small...but a beauty!!

That first pose is GREAT!!

What a diversity in her diet!  
Give ALL HUGS and SCRITCHES

WITH LOVE

Shi and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley

She's lovely, Phil! I don't know the answer to your question about how long it takes for her to reach full size, but I'm sure someone who does know will be along shortly.

With her head down in that pic with the ferals, you would think she is just a very unusually colored pigeon .. UNTIL you see the legs and feet 

She's a doll!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Terry, Shi, all...



I know, and there are some similar colored ferals in the flock, so I have to loo hard sometimes to catch those Yellow Legs and Feets...



Well, I can add...she also LOVES - 


Fresh Figs

"Newcastle Brown Ale" ( I poured some for her in a little one ounce or so cup and after she'd had about ten 'sips' I had to hide the Cup... and then she was looking for where I'd hid it...this after I know she'd drank all the recent Water she wanted...so, she liked the flavor of the Ale...)


Darn it, now she's all wound up wanting to be a 'Head Bird' instead of being sleepy...

It's like having a two year old sometimes...



Phil
l v


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Phil I love the photo of Persephone with the lights of LV in the back 
ground, That is one city chick! She/he looks almost like its modeling for a cover shoot!


----------



## Dezirrae

Phil,

I've been kind of "lurking" on this thread for the past couple days, but I just had to post after seeing your most recent photos of Persephone - especially the one with the Stratosphere in the background. Looking at the background I know I've probably driven by your place a few times - Dave & I usually vacation in Vegas during the week of Thanksgiving. 

Lucky chicken to not only be living in Vegas - but to be living in Vagas with you! She seems to really be enjoying her time with the feral pijis too - so cute seeing those pictures. And I know she's enjoying her time with you (sharing you Ale with her - LMAO!... no wonder she was all wound up ). Look forward to the continued adventure of Persephone


----------



## pdpbison

I know, that one image of her walking toward me on the Table, is like a 'Glam Hen' doing the fahion run-way walk...


Lol...



One thing I learned last night - do not let a young Chicken drink Beer late at night. It is exactly like letting a little kid have a glass of 'Dr. Pepper' before bed.

She was all wound up, flying around, jumping here and there, landing on my head, and generally having so much fun, instead of being sleepy and quiet like she would have been otherwise.


She finally settled down, once I had all the lights off.


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

oh oh, Phil...be careful with that ale...you do _not_ want an "alcoholic" bantam!!   Next, thing you know, she'll be stealing money from your pocket, a cigarette and heading for the Stratosphere!

Persephone sounds like quite the character!! How long do bantams live...anyone know?

Anyone around who is "chicken smart?" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Shi, 



She does like to grab a pack of Cigarettes out of my shirt pocket, or off the desk, and pull them out and scatter them...tearing the ends up in the process.


"Dove Zilla' does this also.


They see me doing things...and they want to do them or try them out also.


At least they leave the lit Cigarettes alone, thank goodness..!


Phil
l v


----------



## TerriB

Attended a wedding last weekend which was held at a farm. They had a hen house with nice big fenced pen. I had fun watching the chickens take dust baths and feeding them clover and chickweed through the fence. They were all very sweet and gentle. Loved how the rooster would call his hens over to the treat.


----------



## mr squeaks

pdpbison said:


> Hi Shi,
> 
> 
> 
> *She does like to grab a pack of Cigarettes out of my shirt pocket, or off the desk, and pull them out and scatter them...tearing the ends up in the process.*
> 
> 
> *"Dove Zilla' does this also.*
> 
> They see me doing things...and they want to do them or try them out also.
> 
> 
> At least they leave the lit Cigarettes alone, thank goodness..!
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v



Uh, golly gee, Phil...I sure hate to be the one to tell you this...but - uh - they are _really_ trying to tell you to *quit!*

I know this comes as a shock and as a former smoker, I also know how tramatic this can be...especially when the advice is coming from a chicken AND a pij!! 

With love, hugs and scritches

Shi


----------



## pdpbison

Well...'Persephone' has been a good exaple to the Pigeons as for eating fresh Greens, and now I see several Pigeons tentatively emulating her.

I set out a plate of fresh Sprouts last night, and 'Persephone' was already satiated and did not want any more, but a few Pigeons came over and were trying them, and this orning the plate is "empty" and no errant Sprouts are to be seen anywhere.


I hope it catches on..!


Man, she REALLY likes that Ale though, and last night I was having one and she was all a-twitter about it, and anxiously pecking at the Bottle and being very assertive and vocal about it...but, I wandered bac to the Lathe and worked a while longer and sort-of-forgot to give her any...so, shame on me! But I was tired and spacey and ready for bed anyway...and, possibly, I did not want her getting all wound up again at two in the morning..!


Fresh Sweet Corn also, WOW, she has lots of assertive anc vocal enthusiasm for..!


Fresh Figs also...she just tears through them with great joy...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks

MMMM, is your Ale made from grain products???

If so, that could sure explain her enthusiasm!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi


----------



## Margarret

I'm finally getting to this thread. Wonderful storeies everyone. I rescued a chicken, a rooster actually, about two months or so ago. Having nowhere else to put him, he went into the lath house which was in the process of being remodeled into a loft and aviary. We had planned to move him when the loft was finished, but to make a long story short, the pigeons moved in and the Colonel (my husband named him Colonel Sanders) has remained. He seems to really like the pigeons. They ignore him and just walk around him. He was very wary the first couple of days, but now is totally comfortable with them. He has a habit of spreading himself out on the ground in a sunny patch and sleeping during the day.The first time I saw him do it I thought he had died. Nope, just catching some rays. His feathers are growing back and he is starting to fill out quite a bit. We ran out of time to build a chicken pen, so he will live with the pidges until we have time to build him his own coop and get a couple of hens.

Margaret


----------



## philodice

Chickens obtain full size, generally, in six months.
Bantams can be the size of large pigeons, Seramas are about the size of doves and lay eggs the size of grapes.
She looks like a happy hen.


----------



## pdpbison

Margarret said:


> I'm finally getting to this thread. Wonderful storeies everyone. I rescued a chicken, a rooster actually, about two months or so ago. Having nowhere else to put him, he went into the lath house which was in the process of being remodeled into a loft and aviary. We had planned to move him when the loft was finished, but to make a long story short, the pigeons moved in and the Colonel (my husband named him Colonel Sanders) has remained. He seems to really like the pigeons. They ignore him and just walk around him. He was very wary the first couple of days, but now is totally comfortable with them. He has a habit of spreading himself out on the ground in a sunny patch and sleeping during the day.The first time I saw him do it I thought he had died. Nope, just catching some rays. His feathers are growing back and he is starting to fill out quite a bit. We ran out of time to build a chicken pen, so he will live with the pidges until we have time to build him his own coop and get a couple of hens.
> 
> Margaret



Hi Margaret, 


Have you given him any fresh Sweet Corn on-the-cob yet?




Philodice, 



Thanks for the info on how long till full size...



Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison

mr squeaks said:


> MMMM, is your Ale made from grain products???
> 
> If so, that could sure explain her enthusiasm!!
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches to all
> 
> Shi




Hi Shi, 


Oh yea...it is an old time 'dark' English Ale, a little lighter-body than 'Guiness', and probably has a decent share of B Vitamines and other nutrients.


Doctors used to prescribe these kinds of Beers for patients who were malnourished or underweight.


I prefer 'Samual Smith's Oatmeal Stout', but, I tend to get the 'Newcastle' because of all things, the 7-11 on the corner sells it...and the only place I know of which sells Samuel Smith's Beers only sells individual Bottles for close to five bucks-a-pop.


Oye...


Phil
l v


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon

LISTEN UP! iF YOU HAVE CHICKENS AND ARE LOOKING FOR A GOOD FORUM, CHOOSE HTTP://BACKYARDCHICKES.COM/. 

The members are all friendly and are very imformative!


----------



## pdpbison

Hi CP,



Ouch...that was a mite over done..!



Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley

pdpbison said:


> Hi CP,
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch...that was a mite over done..!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v


Yep! LOL! But I've heard from many that it is a good chicken forum! HOWEVER, the actual link IS:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Well...


How's everyone's GallusGallus things these days?


'Persephone' is happy and well and wacky as ever...is very telepathic as for showing up vocally inquiring if I dare try and have any sort of snack or beverage.


She loves all fruit juices...so I let her have all she wants...loves Granola in Oat Milk...so 'ditto'...


Wow...I just palpated her Crop and she is stuffed..!


I always check everyone's Crop if they are easy with it...hers of course is off to one side...like a Song Bird's...


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------

